# Awesome Weather



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like a great session  Good luck this weekend.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Have fun! Poole Knob is nice. Fisher and Slater will do great.


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Anney, good luck. I will be cheering for you and expect updates. You will love the grounds.
Jim


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I do NOT want to hear about lovely weather.
Good luck on the weekend, though! I'll be cheering for you from afar!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

La-la-la-la-la! Fingers in ears! I cannot bear to hear it! We also had rain, but it pulled the comfortable temperature in the 60s/70s back down into the 40s. And now there is rain in the forecast until the weekend. And of course it is supposed to clear up here just in time for me to go to Michigan to judge this weekend where the forecast is calling for thunderstorms!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Snowed here yesterday, and today is cold and yucky! Keep up the "good weather" bragging, and I just may have to do a little long distance rain dancin'...Just sayin!

Seriously, Have a BLAST with Fisher and Slater. Keep us up on how your guys do, and Great Luck!

I really, really need to find some active field trainers. Your sessions sound like such a fun time.


----------

